# Coconut cake



## Buttah Butts (Aug 3, 2020)

My wife decided to make a coconut cake. It was amazing. Gotta love Paula Dean’s recipes!!


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m not a cake person but I gotta say that looks awesome! Love coconut!


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 3, 2020)

Don't think I have ever had Paula Deen's recipe but I have had some pretty good coconut cake before.  That one looks great!  Definite like.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2020)

I'll take a big piece of that and a cold glass of milk!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome . You're killin me with that . Love coconut cake . I'd eat the whole thing .


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

OMG that looks absolutely delicious!
And I just love coconut anything!
Nicely done & congrats to your wife!!
Al


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 3, 2020)

I can only assume that there is copious amounts of butter in there  !  Looks amazing!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks delicious! I love coconut.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 3, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome . You're killin me with that . Love coconut cake . I'd eat the whole thing .


ME TOO!!! My grandmother made that cake all the time!


----------



## Ishi (Aug 4, 2020)

Save a piece for me! Just beautiful! Congrats


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 8, 2020)

That looks awesome!  Been a long time since I had coconut cake.  I'm a big fan of coconut cream pie.


----------

